# Who would you have overhaul your Grandpa's shotgun?



## BrownDog20886 (May 30, 2015)

I have several shotguns that I would like to get overhauled, reblued and refinished and I'll be in the Augusta area by the time I get around to this.  As such, I need PM referrals to a good gunsmith/shotgun fitter in North Georgia.  If they are not the same person, send me two names; I'm flexible like that

The test gun will be my personal '90-something 870 Express.  I'd like to get it Ceracoated and to get the action Teflon coated if the two procedures aren't mutually exclusive for some reason.  I'd also like to shorten the barrel and lengthen the forcing cone.  My personal gun would be the only one I'd get fitted.

If I like the guy and his work, the important guns would then come in.  One is an old Peters 12 gauge pump and two are 870 Wingmaster 20 gauge pumps ('57 and 60-something).  All are hard used guns that belonged/belong to my Great Grandpa, Grandpa and my Dad respectively.  Every of them will still shoot, but there isn't much blue left among the lot of them, some repairs will probably be necessary along the way and the stocks need significant TLC.  They may be old beaters, but I expect attention to detail and good work as we will continue to shoot them on occasion (the 20 gauges are both great quail guns) and eventually hand them down to whoever comes next.

Thanks in advance.

Nate


----------



## BrownDog20886 (May 30, 2015)

...I should have said "north Georgis or south South Carolina".

Nate


----------



## Anvil Head (May 31, 2015)

Personally, I would never want to erase the "Old Man's Patina" on any of my ancestor's users. Something about looking over the old scars that bring back the fondest of memories. Seeing that first bird of the day drop and the cool satisfaction look on the ancient's face....... They may be gone but I see them plain as day.
Great triggers to great memories need to be preserved.


----------



## godogs57 (May 31, 2015)

What Carl said.....Got my granddad ' s shotgun and rifle and the honest work patina outweighs any lack of beauty.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jun 1, 2015)

I agree to a point.  I don't want them returned to like new and the scars on the stock aren't going anywhere anyway.  If they'd stay exactly like they are indefinitely, I'd prefer to leave them as is.  However, if I don't pay attention, and unfortunately that has been the case more than once, they are quick to rust.  Additionally, I really feel bad if I use one in the rain.  As a kid, I remember sitting in the marsh watching both my Dad's and my (previously my Grandpa's) barrels turn red as the morning progressed.  This was despite heavily oiling them every morning before we went out.

Nate


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 2, 2015)

There are some ways to clean up an old gun and preserve the patina, and some great water repelling oils. Nothing will eliminate the need for regular maintenance on firearms though. A competent gunsmith can help you figure the best thing to do.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 8, 2015)

I got really flamed on this forum one time for saying this but I'll say it again; I would not touch one thing about those old guns. For one thing new shotguns are not that expensive if you want a shooter. The other thing is more personal. That old shotgun, just like it is, is Granddad.
Once you blue the gun or do stockwork it will never be the same again. It won't be like he left it.
Instead of heavily oiling the gun try this, wipe the oil off. Then take some really good wax, I use Johnson's paste wax, and give the gun a couple of good coats of this wax. When you come if from hunting use a soft cotton cloth to wipe off fingerprints. For your satisfaction monitor it closely for awhile.
Personally, I have a 30+ year old rifle that has had nothing but wax on it for several years with no trace of rust at all. But I do wipe it down at the end of the day, every day, when I'm hunting with it.


----------



## ByrdDog76 (Sep 27, 2015)

My Grandaddy actually gave me his blessing last night.

He gave me his A5 16 Gauge  some years back. During the off season the gun sat behind my bedroom door and for some reaso. The recoil pad compressed and turned to rock hard plastic. I was telling him last night that i had ordered a butt plate from midway. From there the conversation turned to how much I hunt with it compared to my other shotguns and that the blue is really starting to wear especially where the barrel recoils into the action. He didnt bat an eye telling me that "you are probably going to have to get it reblued one day".

I've always been of the opinion that you don't reblue an old gun like that but it is good to know that he is ok with it if the time ever comes.


----------



## Stroker (Sep 27, 2015)

Every firearm that has been passed down to me will remain just the way I recieved them, except for a good cleaning. I enjoy shooting them and even more the memories they bring back.


----------

